# I'm just having the best dad gum day!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Seriously, it''s been a bananas great day for me.
First, my vet is champ, hooked me up with all the vaccines and ultra sounds for my flock, for next to nothing, then the woman at the animal industry office here, hooked me up with enough scrapie tags to last for years, and now, I get a call from the lady we bought our hay feeder from last week. She and her husband raised Alpacas, she is also a spinner, so we chatted a lot about that, well, they have sold the flock, and are moving to Costa Rica next month. Guess what she found in her basement??

All of last years fleeces from her "pacas!!
She is, get this, giving them to me! We are talking 36 of them....mind you, she never skirted or cleaned them, so they may be a mess, but she said they always covered their animals, so cross your fingers for me that they aren't to bad.
She was laughing about it, as she said that at the time they had them shorn, they were listing the farm for sale, and fixing to go to Costa Rica to find a retirement home. She said they apparently just tossed them into the basement to deal with later, and forgot about them. Can you imagine?

Needless to say, I'll be heading over there later this week to pick them up.:goodjob:

I just love this state! No one in Texas would just give away 36 Alpaca fleeces just because they were leaving the country, lol!

Don't worry, I will for sure be posting pics!:bouncy:
This being my birthday month, I''m just telling dh they are a birthday present..maybe not, he may think that means he doesn't need to go shopping...:hohum:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wooooot!!!!! 

How utterly thoroughly awesome on all counts! 

So glad you are having such a grand day!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay for you! Nebraska is an awesome place!

What day is your birthday? I also have a June birthday!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mines the 15th. I will be celebrating the 20th Anniversary of my 29th Birthday this year. :facepalm:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine's the 14th! How cool is that?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Grannie Annie's is the 12th!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
Love knowing I'm in such good company!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

That really is a great day! You won't run out of fleece FOREVER! 

I cleaned alpaca "thirds" that I got from shearing yesterday. It took 2 soapy soaks and 2 clear soaks to get it passably clean. Then I made a practice run of felt to see how it would work. It's drying now, so we'll see. If it works out, I'm going to make some bigger pieces for grandbaby blankets or dog beds.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

What a great gift!
Yay for you!
Bet ya can't wait to pick them up. 
I would prob be dreaming fleeces till I had them in my paws.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good For You !!! My Birthday is the 14th too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay for you Hercsmama! I wonder if she has any spinning wheels or other fiber things to sell?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who knows, maybe you can make a little MONEY off the alpaca fleeces to help subsidize your "habit"!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchie, I asked last week when we were chatting about fiber stuff. She is taking it all with her..
BUT....she is also letting me have all her canning jars, 20 cases...and a nice older pressure canner, it's a 30 qt. one, so I'll add that to my canner collection. Brings me to 5 canners, so that's awesome!

WIHH, maybe...but I haven't seen them yet, she said they are first and seconds, so we'll see what I end up with quality wise. If nothing else, I can use them for dog beds and mulch. If they are to nasty to work with of course!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a grassy llama mulch down in part of my garden right now. Seems to be working great!

That's awesome, hercsmama!! That's a LOT of fiber, plus the canning equipment?? It's good to have friends!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What a GREAT day !! Sounds like you have enough fleece to keep busy a looooong time !!! woop woop !!


----------

